# Smoked blue crab for a snack.



## junkers88

Ran past the local Talin market and they had some blue crab that looked ok so we grabbed a couple and zipped home to start the smoker.

While we were waiting on the pit to heat I chilled the little guys, pulled the tops off of them and split em.








Got them on the pit with a veggie fattie (more like flattie) that I made for her to take to work next week.







Things were going well until the snow started, can't really see it here but it came down in a hurry.







Off the pit.







My lady enjoying a glass of wine and some crab snacks.







Next is going to be some oysters, steamed clams (yes on the smoker) and I'm hoping some larger crab.

What a great way to spend a day.


----------



## fpnmf

Whhhooaaaa!!!!

Real nice....

And food looks great too!!!!

  Craig


----------



## junkers88

*laugh* Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Very Nice, Junkers ! ! ! !

I got a scary story about crabs, but I won't bore anybody with it today.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011

Now the girlfriend looks great and the crabs look alright too. Now when your at your fish monger's you should try the smoked lobsters. I did some whne I was in New Jersey and they are really really good. Just hit thme with a hammer and crack the shells so the smoke can get in. Then smoke for about 45 minutes @ 250°ish.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea we are all looking at the crabs aren't we!


----------



## junkers88

Oh.... well maybe putting a picture of my little 5' tall 112lb gym queen wasn't the best way to show case the meal but she is a part of this. Just wait till summer finally hits and we do our once a month bikini cook out. Now THAT makes for some nice pictures of the.. um.... food?


----------



## fpnmf

One picture??

I see 2 of her!!

hahahhahahaha

Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant wait for the summer Qview. Crab looks good.


----------



## hardslicer

that's one heck of a snack!


----------



## junkers88

fpnmf said:


> One picture??
> 
> I see 2 of her!!
> 
> hahahhahahaha
> 
> Craig


*laugh* I'd post up a better picture of her but then ya'll would all have to do the same for your "smokin ladies".


----------



## the dude abides

I'll reserve my comments about your lovely.

Did you say SNOW in New Mexico in May?


----------



## fife

Food does as well.


----------



## junkers88

The Dude Abides said:


> I'll reserve my comments about your lovely.
> 
> Did you say SNOW in New Mexico in May?




Yes indeed. Temp dropped to 30 and we had snow, it killed my pit temps in a damn hurry. Today was better we had 34 degrees at wake up and it's now 50. And here I thought my lady and I would be on the Harley by this time this year. Oh well.... more time for hot tea and the smoker!


----------



## junkers88

This is what we usually do in the snow.


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *Junkers88*
> 
> Oh.... well maybe putting a picture of my little 5' tall 112lb gym queen wasn't the best way to show case the meal but she is a part of this. Just wait till summer finally hits and we do our once a month bikini cook out. Now THAT makes for some nice pictures of the.. um.... food?
> 
> *laugh* I'd post up a better picture of her but then ya'll would all have to do the same for your "smokin ladies".


Not fair!

Mrs Bear still looks pretty good to me (at 63), but you couldn't get her in a Bikini with a stick!

Bear


----------



## junkers88

Bearcarver said:


> Not fair!
> 
> Mrs Bear still looks pretty good to me (at 63), but you couldn't get her in a Bikini with a stick!
> 
> Bear


I know for a fact that at 63 my lady will look as good to me as yours does to you. And at that age we'll still be fishing, hunting, grilling and loving life like we did this weekend. I tell you this honestly. I HOPE that my lady stays with me for the next 40 years, I can just imagine the tales your lady could tell of you about the last 20 years or so. Talk about a great night around the pit...."Mrs. Bear tell me about the time Mr. Bear went to the river when the shad were running, said he had a great idea for catching some for roe....".


----------



## jefflisa828

you are a vietnam vet and you only have one scary crab story lol. food looks great man


Bearcarver said:


> Very Nice, Junkers ! ! ! !
> 
> I got a scary story about crabs, but I won't bore anybody with it today.
> 
> Bear


----------



## meateater

Junkers88 said:


> This is what we usually do in the snow.


Pug? I like this already.


----------



## meateater

Junkers88 said:


> Ran past the local Talin market and they had some blue crab that looked ok so we grabbed a couple and zipped home to start the smoker.
> 
> While we were waiting on the pit to heat I chilled the little guys, pulled the tops off of them and split em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them on the pit with a veggie fattie (more like flattie) that I made for her to take to work next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things were going well until the snow started, can't really see it here but it came down in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady enjoying a glass of wine and some crab snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is going to be some oysters, steamed clams (yes on the smoker) and I'm hoping some larger crab.
> 
> What a great way to spend a day.


Smoking on a apartment balcony.......whatch out for Bear!  "Inside Joke"


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> Smoking on a apartment balcony.......whatch out for Bear!  "Inside Joke"




Yup---I saw it---Hope they have adjoining cells!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jefflisa828 said:


> you are a vietnam vet and you only have one scary crab story lol. food looks great man


LOL---You got the right location!


----------



## junkers88

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I saw it---Hope they have adjoining cells!
> 
> Bear


??? There has got to be a story behind a statement like that.


----------



## Bearcarver

Junkers88 said:


> ??? There has got to be a story behind a statement like that.




LOL---I'll get this one Meateater!

Somebody we all know well has neighbors who keep squealing on him for smoking on the balcony.

His Landlady has read him the riot act & warned his smokin' butt, I think, a couple times.

He actually went out and got a watt burner, but I'm not sure what he's been using lately, or where he's been using it.

I told him he could come to my house & smoke with anything he wants, but he seems to have acquired a taste for bread & water.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope that covers it,

Bear


----------



## junkers88

Ah, I understand all that apartment jazz. I recently got a notice that I couldn't have a charcoal pit (my original lease says nothing about this) and was told I had to remove it from the property. So I called and asked if I could mount a propane tank on my pit and keep it. They said "yes and thanks for working with us on this issue". So I added a bottom plate of ply wood and a side plate, stained them to match the redwood handles and mounted a tank under there. The tank isn't plumbed in, doesn't do anything other than sit there, but it looks like a propane grill. Even got a letter from management thanking me for compliance......

Propane Brinkmann.


----------



## Bearcarver

Good job!

I think in the case I mentioned, there was discussion of running an electric cord to his UDS, because they said he could have a watt burner.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe he will comment on that???

Bear


----------



## roller

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jefflisa828

nice I can't believe that lol when my mom got busted for a charcoal grill at her apartment before she bought her house they made her remove it and then inspected the new one to make sure it was safe. nice work buddy


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome junkers!


----------



## coondog1980

what temp? and how long did they take to cook?


----------



## sunman76

SmokinAl said:


> Yea we are all looking at the crabs aren't we!




Yeeess!


----------



## coondog1980

Well since I live 2 blocks from the chesapeake bay and have an abundance of blue crabs, I decided to give this a try. I removed shell, broke them in half and then rinsed all the "mustard" out. Put them in the smoker  @225 for 40 minutes using alder wood chips. Came out delicious and tasted like black forest ham...sort of. Next time I will smoke a little longer and try hickory instead. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## billyj571

love smoked crabs nice job


----------

